

An extremely high-altitude plume seen at Mars’ morning terminator - user_235711
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature14162.html

======
bsurmanski
unfortunately the actual article is paywalled.

In the abstract they say there are 2 theories of the plume's source:

1) CO2 or H2O ice particulate reflecting solar radiation. They don't state
where the particulate is coming from, but they claim the plume is likely
cyclic in nature.

2) strong auroral emissions 1000x the brightness of earth's aurora. Caused by
a strong magnetic anomaly.

~~~
svachalek
The BBC has a story on it, it doesn't add much to this but there are some
pictures:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-31491805](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-31491805)

